
Our aim is to remove 90 % of floating ocean plastic - doener
https://theoceancleanup.com/
======
fred_is_fred
Is river interception high enough up the chain to help? What about aiming to
reduce single use plastics with taxes/fees either at the consumption or
manufacturing side?

